# Maglite 6C/D , / 7C/D , how many people still love these lights????



## stienke (Dec 1, 2012)

As title says , due the high power led's and better tints the led has the future , but who still loves the 'Old' 6C/D , / 7C/D's????
I have a collection of old Mag's because it's a matter of time and they will no more available (7C almost impossible to find and the 6C very hard to find these days) , and I still love these big lights 
Tell us if you have/had one and if you still use this sucker , modded or standard , I use a 6C with a Fusion drop in as a bedside light , pure flood (400 lumen) and great for attack a intruder!


----------



## Altec (Dec 1, 2012)

Love my 6D, and am gathering parts for a 64623 build with it! 

As a new enthusiast I've noticed it to be extremely hard to find modern LED lights in similar form factors as the old 5+ cell lights. Which bums me out...


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a stock 6D my gf bought for me at a fleamarket for 10 Euros  it was missing the rubberboot for the switch so i got a new one.it also had new Duracell batteries in it talk about a bargain IMO.


----------



## stienke (Dec 1, 2012)

Altec said:


> Love my 6D, and am gathering parts for a 64623 build with it!
> 
> As a new enthusiast I've noticed it to be extremely hard to find modern LED lights in similar form factors as the old 5+ cell lights. Which bums me out...



Fenix comes very close with the TK series!


----------



## stienke (Dec 1, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> I have a stock 6D my gf bought for me at a fleamarket for 10 Euros  it was missing the rubberboot for the switch so i got a new one.it also had new Duracell batteries in it talk about a bargain IMO.



It's a bargain , 10 euro's for a 6D with new batteries , a rubberboot here in the netherlands costs only 1 euro! , you can put a Fusion drop in into the Mag , only 26 dollar shipped.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 1, 2012)

stienke said:


> It's a bargain , 10 euro's for a 6D with new batteries , a rubberboot here in the netherlands costs only 1 euro! , you can put a Fusion drop in into the Mag , only 26 dollar shipped.


I have to check that out.thanks


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't care what anyone here thinks. I REALLY like the larger Maglites. I myself have a 6D Maglite that I have converted to a ROP. Not only is it a nice, substantial light. But with 6xD NiMH batteries, it actually has enough runtime that it's not just a 'novelty light'. I REALLY regret not getting a 6C when I had the chance. I recall looking at it at Frys about 10 years ago. But I decided against it because I figured I had plenty of lights. If only I knew.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Dec 1, 2012)

i still have my 6d from back before i knew anything about flashlights... i have a terralux drop in for it as well as a nite ize 1/2 watt led (claimed 160+ hr runtime) along with a KD MOP reflector installed

I will always have a mag under my bed. it also doubles as a beat down stick since it has 6ds


----------



## LumensMaximus (Dec 1, 2012)

I just opened a new 6D I received in the mail today, pretty cool. I've been purchasing a bunch of mags lately, C's and D's. Have plenty of CR123 lights so just in case... It appears Maglite is not making any LED's larger than 3D so figured I'd grab a few 6's while you still can, also grabbed some 4D/5D's too and was lucky to snag a NIP 6C as well.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 1, 2012)

In the Netherlands you have a problem with the law when you attack an intruder.....

I have a 6D in the closet with a WA1111, glass lens, FM reflector. The required 6 D cells are in use in two 3D lights however. Don't really feel like spending €60 on a set of six LSD NiMH D-size. But at some point I will :+

Your are better off with the law when you hit the intruder with a 3D. Unlike the 6D it's seen as a general light, not a club. 

Also: a 3D might be more effective. It's harder to evade a hit with a 3D since one can swing it faster. This allows for more hits in the same time frame. 

Compare it to the decision of western armies to adopt 5.56x45mm rounds instead of 7.62x51mm rounds; at the same weight, a soldier can carry double the ammo.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 1, 2012)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> In the Netherlands you have a problem with the law when you attack an intruder.....
> 
> I have a 6D in the closet with a WA1111, glass lens, FM reflector. The required 6 D cells are in use in two 3D lights however. Don't really feel like spending €60 on a set of six LSD NiMH D-size. But at some point I will :+
> 
> ...




And use up thrice as much 5.56 ammo to bring down 1 guy than a single 7.62 would do...in essence one would be carying 50% less stopping power even with double the ammo...but back to lights! They shouldnt be considered weapons, rather as crime and theft deterrents.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 2, 2012)

Using more ammo doesn't matter since most is suppressive fire anyway.

Besides that: a well-aimed shot of a 5.56 on a guy without armor will do the same as a shot with a 7.62; death. If shoot trough dense vegetation the 7.62 might be more useful yeah

If you want to scare away a home intruder with a Maglite you might just as well have the 3D. Most intruders will leave when they see you coming, the others will take the fight. In that case you might just as well have something practical to hit with (firearms out of the picture in country of TS; they are only for criminals here). A 6D clocks in at 1,6 Kg. A 3D at 0,9 Kg is much easier to swing.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm rather fond of my 6D mag... its not the flashlight for hiking or edc, but it has its valuable time and place. Massive capacity for powerful bulbs is my reason for bothering with the weight, but those who see me biking to work with it late at night probably assume worse. In any case, preventive medicine is the best kind, so I don't mind.

Edit:

Also, since big C mags are so scarce/costly I've been considering making a 5 x 18650 light by chopping a 4C in half and inserting with JB an aluminum tube to extend length and diminish diameter. This section could be cord wrapped for aesthetics. Has anybody done something of this nature?


----------



## af0h (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup, got a stock 6D. Bought it for 23-bucks from Wally-World online and had it shipped to the store for free.


----------



## DaveG (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought a 6D last spring at Tractor Supply for around $18 close out price.I have a Fusion-36 drop in working in it now.Nice bright flood light.


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 2, 2012)

I would love to find some cheap 7Ds and 6Ds for building regulated stupid-bright hotwires with.. Don't actually have any, though. :c


----------



## af0h (Dec 2, 2012)

I just picked up an old 5C at a flea market for $5.00 - and in pretty dang good shape too.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 2, 2012)

af0h said:


> I just picked up an old 5C at a flea market for $5.00 - and in pretty dang good shape too.


:wow: I have never even seen one in person.What a deal!


----------



## af0h (Dec 2, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> :wow: I have never even seen one in person.What a deal!



Here is the link to thread I started earlier about it - now with pics.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?349075-5-00-Flea-Market-Find


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 2, 2012)

Admiralgrey said:


> Also, since big C mags are so scarce/costly I've been considering making a 5 x 18650 light by chopping a 4C in half and inserting with JB an aluminum tube to extend length and diminish diameter. This section could be cord wrapped for aesthetics. Has anybody done something of this nature?



What are you gonna run off of 5 18650s ?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never been a fan of the d-cell mags, but the c-cells feel good in my hand. However by the time you put lithium, lithium-ion or even nimh cells they aren't real heavy.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Dec 5, 2012)

Mikeg23 said:


> What are you gonna run off of 5 18650s ?



I'm thinking a 64440, but it would be somewhat redundant to my 6D which powers MR16's with 5 x 26650. Perhaps a triple xml? I've got plenty of options, its mostly its the form factor that I'm set on adding to the collection.


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm impatiently waiting on the arrival of my new 6D. I'm thinking a long runtime 5761 to start off with. If i use one of FM's magcharger slugs with no resistance mods, I'm hoping i won't have to go the regulation route 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naiter (Dec 5, 2012)

i didn't use my 3D mag LED for awhile, no D batteries in the house. a few gift rapper rolls and 4 eneloops later i had my thrower back from the dead.

there is a bunch of Xenon Mags out there now. they are just putting in better reflector/bulb. Mag won't disappear because we like the size. You don't EDC one, but when your camping you want something that won't(can't) get misplaced.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 5, 2012)

i had 6d in my car when it was flooded by sandy, (salt water dirt sand.) water was up to windows, mag was by the seat , on the floor, not a drop in the tube, on reflector, in the switch. survived like nothing happened.


----------



## Altec (Dec 6, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> i had 6d in my car when it was flooded by sandy, (salt water dirt sand.) water was up to windows, mag was by the seat , on the floor, not a drop in the tube, on reflector, in the switch. survived like nothing happened.



That's impressive!


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,
I have my 6C since 1992 and I still use it. Standard lamp (the krypton ones that are packed by 2) with 6 C nimh cells. The only modification is the glass lens as I found out that the plastic one didn't take the continuous heath so well... I love this light a lot and it combines nostalgia with practicality. In fact I also have a Solitaire and some 2AAA minimags of the same age as well (these smaller lights are led-equipped) and they refuse to die as well. I guess that these incandescent Maglites, as well as the incandescent Surefires, must be the lights with the longest life expectancy... by a margin.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 12, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> i had 6d in my car when it was flooded by sandy, (salt water dirt sand.) water was up to windows, mag was by the seat , on the floor, not a drop in the tube, on reflector, in the switch. survived like nothing happened.


People on this forum often look down on Maglites but when needed they do work.
I have lots of flahlights and I havd had failures with Inova (often), Fenix and Peak. Never with incan Mags or incan Surefires. Never.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 13, 2012)

The nasty thing is that they are so much more expensive on our side of the pond. 

Before the latest inflation correction you could get two 2D Mags from the US under 22 euros (under that is VAT free when importing), excluding shipping.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Dec 15, 2012)

I have two x 7Ds, two or three x 6Ds, three x 7Cs & four x 6Cs,

One of the 7d's is mint, the other is all beat up, but I wont have that for a few weeks yet...planning to modd it...will either be 150W (or 250W hotwire if I can fit it all in...)

I use one of the 7C's all the time, and one of the 6C's also...both live in the car...loaded with A123's and 64658 or 64623's, unregulated...simple hard use hotwires...Hence the A123's...and a Jimmy M regulated 6D at home with 26650 cells either emoli or the 4000Mah orange cells, and a 64633.

I like the big lights...only way to get huge power and runtime...and no I dont plan to use it for a club...I am a flashlight geek and have spend 1000's of $$ and hours on the hobby, $100's on each individual light, and would prove that my knowlege and interest of the light far extends the premeditation to carry it as a weapon. The lights I use do look beat up though...they were used by their previous owners as bats...gives them a nice look...and makes me happy to use them...not a problem if dropped...or if I need to bash something with them...(not that i do...dont want to pop a lamp) but have used them as a bat to play ball with and dropped them on concrete and got away with it most of the time (with one exeption of a lamp going pop)

ETA: I can still get 6C's if anyone wants one (or 2)...I will check next time I am in the store if they are C's in the serial number or not...they are in a shop thats not on the internet...


----------



## stienke (Dec 19, 2012)

The big C's are running out in the stores , Maglite doesn't make them anymore , I got 5 and 6C's and still love them and I'm thinking should I buy 4C's? , the answer is yes because it's a matter of time before these are all gone.
They are not the best performing lights but still the best lights ever made , a true American History that will never let you down because they doný use electronics.
The best light for a 'Prepper'


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 19, 2012)

stienke said:


> The big C's are running out in the stores , Maglite doesn't make them anymore



I think they ran out a LONG time ago. A month or two ago, I actually tried calling a few hardware stores in out of the way places (and here in California, we have places that are REALLY out there!), only to be told that they have none.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 22, 2012)

stienke said:


> The big C's are running out in the stores , Maglite doesn't make them anymore , I got 5 and 6C's and still love them and I'm thinking should I buy 4C's? , the answer is yes because it's a matter of time before these are all gone.
> They are not the best performing lights but still the best lights ever made , a true American History that will never let you down because they doný use electronics.
> The best light for a 'Prepper'



If you want to be a prepper in The Netherlands you should first make sure you live somewhere in the east / south of the country, since the rest is way under sea level.


----------



## stienke (Dec 24, 2012)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> If you want to be a prepper in The Netherlands you should first make sure you live somewhere in the east / south of the country, since the rest is way under sea level.



There are a lot of preppers around the world but I'm not , if the end of the world comes whe go all together, including my Mags


BTW , I live in the 'far east'of the netherlands so I get no wet feet


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a brand new 6D standing on a shelf that I have no idea what to do with lol


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 24, 2012)

I just got mine as well; I'm going to make a 5761 using a JimmyM regulator and six Tenergy Centura D cells for good runtime. 

Perhaps a long runtime ROP high is a good place to start?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 25, 2012)

darkknightlight said:


> Perhaps a long runtime ROP high is a good place to start?



That's actually one of the REALLY nice things about a 6D. It may be large. But you have enough runtime for a ROP to actually be a usable light. The only thing I question is how well the plastic tower on the switch is going to stand up to the heat created by the 3854H. That bulb makes things SERIOUSLY hot when you have a light that can actually run a decent amount of time.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 27, 2012)

StorminMatt said:


> That's actually one of the REALLY nice things about a 6D. It may be large. But you have enough runtime for a ROP to actually be a usable light. The only thing I question is how well the plastic tower on the switch is going to stand up to the heat created by the 3854H. That bulb makes things SERIOUSLY hot when you have a light that can actually run a decent amount of time.



there were few reports of solder on positive contact of the bulb melt after 10 min of none stop use, i would either use rop low, if you want long runtime, or switch to bipin.


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 27, 2012)

I've run my 3854H on 6AA and 2x IMR 18650 straight off the charger to dead without any deformation of the socket or solder blob on the bulb; maybe I am one of the lucky ones? Now that you've mentioned it, I have read about the deformation, but hadn't thought about it since I had never experienced it. I would assume that I am just lucky, and perhaps there is a better, less thermally damaging solution. FM sells G4 sockets that work on standard Mags; perhaps that is a better place to start.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 27, 2012)

darkknightlight said:


> I've run my 3854H on 6AA and 2x IMR 18650 straight off the charger to dead without any deformation of the socket or solder blob on the bulb; maybe I am one of the lucky ones?



You can't run a 3854H for two hours nonstop on 6AA or two 18650. That's the huge difference when running six full-sized D batteries in a 6D light.


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 27, 2012)

StorminMatt said:


> You can't run a 3854H for two hours nonstop on 6AA or two 18650. That's the huge difference when running six full-sized D batteries in a 6D light.




I understand that, and I did not mean to claim otherwise; I apologize if I was vague. I was more saying that as a response to the 10 minute deformation comment. I've run the 3854H for 18ish minutes straight without any damage to the light. For me, that is a plus in a 6D light; after 18 minutes I don't have to recharge my batteries, just let the light rest for a few minutes.

The bulbs that I would consider running for a long period of time in a 6D require a bipin socket like the KIU, and therefore would minimize the heat deformation dangers. Again, I was merely suggesting the 3854H as a place to start. I apologize if my suggestion led to a damaged bulb tower!


----------



## Jimson (Jan 5, 2013)

Raoul_Duke said:


> ETA: I can still get 6C's if anyone wants one (or 2)...I will check next time I am in the store if they are C's in the serial number or not...they are in a shop thats not on the internet...



Raoul, I'm a wannabe flashlight collector, and I don't have a 6C Maglite. Though I doubt if I can afford to buy (and ship) one from the old country, I've got to ask about what the cost would be anyhow.


----------



## stienke (Jan 7, 2013)

Jimson said:


> Raoul, I'm a wannabe flashlight collector, and I don't have a 6C Maglite. Though I doubt if I can afford to buy (and ship) one from the old country, I've got to ask about what the cost would be anyhow.



There is one for sale on CPFMarketplace


----------



## david57strat (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never owned a C-cell incandescent Maglite, but I've had plenty of D-cell models (from 2 to 6 cells, in varying colors). I was a huge Maglite fan, for many years. Over the years, with the acquisition of different lights, I've given away most of my old Mags, but have kept my old 6D, which I've had since about 2004. I just upgraded to a TerraLUX 1000-lumen drop-in, which makes the light actually useful again (for high output), although I had to sacrifice the focusing feature. Not a worry, since I have numerous other, floody lights. Up until upgrading the light, it was fairly useless, with the advent of the smaller, more efficient, more powerful lights, that are far more EDC-friendly. 

Anyway, I'm really happy with the new module in the 6D, and am wanting to replace the old funky plastic lens with a glass one. I've heard great things about Borafloat. Any suggestions as to the strongest/best quality glass lens for the 6D, and where to get it? Also, I'm not sure what the best battery configuration would be (I really prefer using rechargeables), for best run time and highest output. I'm not really sure what the rated operating voltage of the TerraLUX upgrade is, though. The idea of replacing D cells all the time is very unappealing to me - and it would be nice to take some of the weight off of the light, by using different batteries.






the D collection, years ago...






6D light, after TerraLUX 1000-lumen drop-in upgrade


----------



## stienke (Jan 8, 2013)

david57strat said:


> I've never owned a C-cell incandescent Maglite, but I've had plenty of D-cell models (from 2 to 6 cells, in varying colors). I was a huge Maglite fan, for many years. Over the years, with the acquisition of different lights, I've given away most of my old Mags, but have kept my old 6D, which I've had since about 2004. I just upgraded to a TerraLUX 1000-lumen drop-in, which makes the light actually useful again (for high output), although I had to sacrifice the focusing feature. Not a worry, since I have numerous other, floody lights. Up until upgrading the light, it was fairly useless, with the advent of the smaller, more efficient, more powerful lights, that are far more EDC-friendly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with the new module in the 6D, and am wanting to replace the old funky plastic lens with a glass one. I've heard great things about Borafloat. Any suggestions as to the strongest/best quality glass lens for the 6D, and where to get it? Also, I'm not sure what the best battery configuration would be (I really prefer using rechargeables), for best run time and highest output. I'm not really sure what the rated operating voltage of the TerraLUX upgrade is, though. The idea of replacing D cells all the time is very unappealing to me - and it would be nice to take some of the weight off of the light, by using different batteries.
> 
> ...




Look here:http://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=mag_C_D

GJR:wave:


----------



## GunnarGG (Jan 8, 2013)

I have never had a Maglite D-size, only 2xAA and a Solitaire.
A little more than 3 years ago I found CPF when I planned getting a Mag 2D or 3D.
I bought a Fenix TK20 instead and after that many more lights with 1, 2 , 3 or 4 cells, AA, AAA, CR123 and 17670/18650.

So, now again I'm thinking about getting a Maglite D-cell.
But what size?
I have small lights, bright lights, long running lights so this Maglite is more beacause it's sort of classic and that I want something with some heft to keep close to the bed or frontdoor. So a little length on the flashlight but not huge.

I'm thinking about 4D or maybe 5D.
How do you that use (or have used) these lights think they are in the hand?
Is the 5D more "backheavy" than the 4D? Or does the 5D have that little extra length and weight that you want?

I will not carry thislight for long and don't have to put it in the pocket so size and weight doesn't matter for that.
And the battery configuration doesn't matter either for brightness or runtime.
I might put in some LED dropin but no other mod is planned.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 9, 2013)

david57strat said:


> Anyway, I'm really happy with the new module in the 6D, and am wanting to replace the old funky plastic lens with a glass one. I've heard great things about Borafloat. Any suggestions as to the strongest/best quality glass lens for the 6D, and where to get it? Also, I'm not sure what the best battery configuration would be (I really prefer using rechargeables), for best run time and highest output. I'm not really sure what the rated operating voltage of the TerraLUX upgrade is, though. The idea of replacing D cells all the time is very unappealing to me - and it would be nice to take some of the weight off of the light, by using different batteries.



Borofloat is a high temperature glass like Pyrex. However, it doesn't transmit light as well as UCL glass. Since you're running an LED setup, you don't need extreme temperature resistance. So I would go with a UCL lens rather than Borofloat. Lenses can be purchased at flashlightlens.com. As for the batteries, I would go with a true NiMH D battery such as the Tenergy Centura. They are fairly inexpensive and have the ability to deliver high current.


----------



## david57strat (Jan 12, 2013)

stienke said:


> Look here:http://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=mag_C_D
> 
> GJR:wave:




About to order one, very shortly. Thanks!


----------



## ampdude (Jan 14, 2013)

I have actually never seen a 7C or 7D in person. (I didn't even know there was 7C's). That would be a cool light to have though, I imagine a 6 cell krypton bulb would run really nice in one.

UCL's are so delicate, I wouldn't use them for anything, not even a shelf queen. Prefer hardened mineral glass or Borofloat/Pyrex myself.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Raoul Duke, Id be interested in those 6c Mags if you find some locally.


----------



## uluapoundr (Feb 1, 2013)

There's a brand new, in box, 6 C on ebay for sale.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Mar 12, 2013)

This thread just made me finally pull the trigger on a 6D Maglite. I've really always wanted one and am not sure why I haven't purchased until now. I have a 4D sitting with a Malkoff XPG dropin but MIGHT swap that over to the 6D OR I may order a XPG2 from malkoff. Not sure yet!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Mar 12, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## stienke (Mar 21, 2013)

I have bought several Malite's the last half year , the 'big'ones are very hard to come by , I think it's a matter of time and these are gone. I have a lot of lights from 2C/D to 6C/D and keep them stored in my house , I can buy a 7C and I'm looking for a 7D so I have almost completed my old Mag collecting!


----------



## dandism (Mar 21, 2013)

Where can you get 7c? 


stienke said:


> I have bought several Malite's the last half year , the 'big'ones are very hard to come by , I think it's a matter of time and these are gone. I have a lot of lights from 2C/D to 6C/D and keep them stored in my house , I can buy a 7C and I'm looking for a 7D so I have almost completed my old Mag collecting!


----------



## stienke (Mar 21, 2013)

dandism said:


> Where can you get 7c?



There is a guy who has sold 7C's here on the forum , but the shippingcosts are too high for this light , so if my brother travels to the States in september he can deal in person with him, and I save on shipping , I think he's putting more 7C's for sale in the future , keep an eye on the WTS section.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 5, 2013)

Is the 7D the biggest flashlight maglite produced? 
Anyone knows some specs? 

I'd like to have one but they are so rare especially here in italy..


----------



## jkpq45 (Apr 10, 2013)

My local hardware store has 6Ds on the shelf. Happy to pick one up and ship it to a forum member--right at $40 shipped.

Edit: well, I was trying to be helpful, but there's a paypal-certified, Google Shopper 5-star seller (FEDtacticaldirect) selling Black 6Ds for ~$28 shipped.

http://www.fedtacticaldirect.com/Maglite-6-Cell-D-Maglight-Black-S6D016_p_47963.html


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! 14 bucks for a 4C! Lucky you in the US!


----------



## fastbarry (Apr 16, 2013)

I live in New Zealand where maglites and most other things cost more than in the good old USA. I have been purchasing off Ebay and very recently took delivery of a used non functioning 7D. It was listed as such and that the interior had white powder inside. I took a chance and got it for a bargain price. The exterior had a few marks but was pretty good. The light was dirty around the lens and o rings. The bulb was chinese and blown. The interior has a few pits at the head end from battery leakage. I stripped it down and cleaned it out. I put the spare bulb from my 6D in it last night and filled it with batteries. The switch works well and it was quite bright. Almost on par with my magcharger which is quite pleasing. It will never be used a lot as feeding it batteries is too expensive. 
Damn it is an impressive sight. I love it to bits and will hang onto it for a good few years. 
Other lights I have are 6 C/D, 5C, 4D, 3C/D, 2C/D, Magtac 320L, Pro +, heaps of 2AA, some 2AAA and a few solitaires in odd colors that cannot be got on other lights.
I think the 2 Magchargers I have are fantastic and prefer the single mode switch one.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 16, 2013)

I have look for a 7C/D for a good time now but never found one ... That's too bad! Any good deal on ebay now??


----------



## stienke (Apr 16, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> I have look for a 7C/D for a good time now but never found one ... That's too bad! Any good deal on ebay now??



You have to look every day on the Marketplace and Ebay , 7C's cost about 350 dollar and a 7D around 450! , terrible prices but you have to pay it if you want one!


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow that's definitely a lot of mony... If only i could find some extenders ... I have a 6D waitin to be trasformed in a poor man's 7D!!! These lights are fantastics... Pieces of history!


----------



## fastbarry (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Filippo,
There is a seller on Ebay with the extenders you want. There are 1D and 2D cell extenders. I suspect that when these are sold they will not be available again.
Auction number for the 2D is 390575636949. You can search for that and then look at the sellers other items to find the 1D.

I got my 7D quite recently for way less than the $450 mentioned above. I think I was lucky though.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 18, 2013)

These extenders are actually an AWESOME idea. I want to get one for a 3D Mag with which I am using a Malkoff XM-L2 drop-in. That way, I can run it with four cells for those times when I want a brighter light and three cells for those times when I want a smaller light and longer runtime. But they would work really well for a 6D as well. And they aren't too expensive - around $20 for either 1D or 2D.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd love to see someone just connect a bunch of extenders together to have a huge light stick. I'm talking 16D. A good size walking or hiking stick is 4 foot


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2013)

What about a 6c?? I think the price on those shuold be a little bit lower.. isn't it?


----------



## Dark Laser (May 2, 2013)

Of course it is ... found mine on ebay for ~40€. It has a few scratches and needed a bit of sanding due to leaked batteries, though.
Now it waits to get enlightened (-> Osram IRC, if anyone has tips for me, especially regarding the switch - I'd be glad to hear )


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2013)

I' m looking to buy one of these.. the others are too expensive to be used and abused and i don't want to put it on a shelf collecting dust! 
Happy to see you managed to find your light ... in UE they are very diffcult to find..and from the USA you have to pay something like 30 $ for shipping costs!!!

For the IRC mod you'll have to upgrade the switch with a kiu high temp one.. or better replace the whole switch assembly (stock is good at 10A max i think)..

Edit: if you plan to use 26650s they sould just fit fine .. older mags have higher internal diameter than newer ones!


----------



## stienke (May 2, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> What about a 6c?? I think the price on those shuold be a little bit lower.. isn't it?


I have sold several 6C's to the USA for about 100/120 dollar , it seems in the states they are all gone , in Europe they are also hard to find (new almost impossible) , I called almost every store in the Netherlands and nobody could sell me a 6C , on the internet the same story , glad I have two new in package for the future!


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2013)

same story for 5C?

they seem very unpopular on the net..


----------



## stienke (May 2, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> same story for 5C?
> 
> they seem very unpopular on the net..



Maglite doesn't make anymore lights bigger as 3C/D , so same story , get these lights before it's almost impossible to get a new one!


----------



## alpg88 (May 2, 2013)

stienke said:


> Maglite doesn't make anymore lights bigger as 3C/D , so same story , get these lights before it's almost impossible to get a new one!


who told you that???
they still make 2-6D inc. and 2-4c inc.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> who told you that???
> they still make 2-6D inc. and 2-4c inc.



I agree with you... But maybe in a not too far future they'll stop making this big and bad boys ... That's sad!


----------



## Dark Laser (May 3, 2013)

> I agree with you... But maybe in a not too far future they'll stop making this big and bad boys ... That's sad!


Well, let's hope that the big lights get still bought by law enforcement officers etc. ... they are just perfect for certain - let's call it "tasks"  

Want to know what is sad? A small shop in one of the next bigger towns around here (yes, here in Germany) has a few Maglites for sale. So my brother had a look in there and discovered an old display stand for seven C- and seven D-cell lights; each seventh place left empty. He found out that the last 7D they sold went away a week before he was there for 45€. Now try to keep calm :shakehead



> Edit: if you plan to use 26650s they sould just fit fine .. older mags have higher internal diameter than newer ones!



Would be nice, though I tend to use 18650s (IMR) for lower cost ... IIRC, my 6C has an inner diameter of 26.0mm. Either I measured wrong or it could be a very tight fit. Well, there is still the possibility to buy a brake hone.


----------



## StorminMatt (May 3, 2013)

Dark Laser said:


> Would be nice, though I tend to use 18650s (IMR) for lower cost ... IIRC, my 6C has an inner diameter of 26.0mm. Either I measured wrong or it could be a very tight fit. Well, there is still the possibility to buy a brake hone.



As the other guy said, old Mags (no C in serial number ) have the advantage that a 26650 will fit without modification. But newer ones will generally require that you increase the diameter of the bore in order for a 26650 to fit. I myself would prefer to use a 26650 vs an 18650. Capacity is higher. And you can generally draw a larger current from a 26650, which makes it better for a hotwire. In addition, if you want to go LiFePO4, the capacity difference between an 18650 and 26650 is MUCH greater than for Li-Co.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 3, 2013)

Dark Laser said:


> my 6C has an inner diameter of 26.0mm. Either I measured wrong or it could be a very tight fit. Well, there is still the possibility to buy a brake hone.



just check for the C in front of the Serial No.

if it's a new one i'd skip the boring process using 18650 to preserve the light from any permanent mod!


----------



## alpg88 (May 3, 2013)

brake hones work but they are pita, the stones get cloged with soft aluminium and don't work, you have to clean them too often, slow speed helps, but it is still slow.


----------



## xo1tech (May 3, 2013)

I purchased 2 RED 7D's in early 1981 off of a Snap On tool truck. Snap On has always been proud of their stuff. 
The 7D's were $99.95 each. I gave one away and still have the other. 

The serial # of the one I currently have is 70013706. Does anyone know how to break down the serial numbers, or are they just sequential production numbers?


----------



## FILIPPO (May 4, 2013)

xo1tech said:


> I purchased 2 RED 7D's in early 1981 off of a Snap On tool truck. Snap On has always been proud of their stuff.
> The 7D's were $99.95 each. I gave one away and still have the other.
> 
> The serial # of the one I currently have is 70013706. Does anyone know how to break down the serial numbers, or are they just sequential production numbers?



email the serial no. To mag lite and they will tel you the exact year of production but i don't think you'll learn much more than that!


----------



## Dark Laser (May 4, 2013)

Wow, I never heard of a red 7D before. Great ... now if you don't want it anymore, you can PM me for my adress data :naughty: 

Mag's customer service will only tell you when the light was made, but it might still be interesting to know.

Btw, I found out this way that my 6C was made in 1994 (-> no "C" in front of the serial number). I was just unsure if the big cells would fit because I saw this thread a while ago. LiFe would be great, though IRCs on 4 cells might not be that great (fitting a 5th 26650 will require some advanced measures, I think).


----------



## xo1tech (May 4, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> email the serial no. To mag lite and they will tel you the exact year of production but i don't think you'll learn much more than that!


 Thanks FILIPPO............I'll do that.


----------



## xo1tech (May 4, 2013)

Dark Laser said:


> Wow, I never heard of a red 7D before. Great ... now if you don't want it anymore, you can PM me for my adress data :naughty:
> 
> Mag's customer service will only tell you when the light was made, but it might still be interesting to know.
> 
> Btw, I found out this way that my 6C was made in 1994 (-> no "C" in front of the serial number). I was just unsure if the big cells would fit because I saw this thread a while ago. LiFe would be great, though IRCs on 4 cells might not be that great (fitting a 5th 26650 will require some advanced measures, I think).


 Dark Laser I took the batteries out of it a couple years ago (after my grandkids knocked the filament out of the bulb) and put it up after seeing one sell on E-Bay for $400.00. It has been used over the years so it is nowhere near pristine condition but I might consider selling it. If I decide to I will let you guys know. I really do like the LED's so much better than the incandescents.


----------



## kamont (May 5, 2013)

I still have 2 Maglites 3D & 6D, just upgraded them both with led's and the AA to D battery adapters.


----------



## Chodes (May 5, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> I'd love to see someone just connect a bunch of extenders together to have a huge light stick. I'm talking 16D. A good size walking or hiking stick is 4 foot



Sorry, 11.8D is as long as I could manage. (Have 2 other small adpaters around somewhere, would be about 12.5D)
6C next to the adpater monster.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 6, 2013)

That hook on the tailcap makes it a perfect neck light... Isn't it!? :nana:


----------



## stienke (May 6, 2013)

There is a new 6C in package sold for 88 euro's on ebay! , bought myself a limegreen 3D(18 euro) and a Red 4D (12 euro)


----------



## FILIPPO (May 6, 2013)

stienke said:


> There is a new 6C in package sold for 88 euro's on ebay! , bought myself a limegreen 3D(18 euro) and a Red 4D (12 euro)



All of them were on ebay? I can't never find anything interesting! You are pros!


----------



## stienke (May 6, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> All of them were on ebay? I can't never find anything interesting! You are pros!



I buy on ebay Germany , I have a friend in Germany so I can use his address for shipping , and I live near the German border (3km) so I drive to him and pick up the lights , it's only a 20 minute drive.


----------



## Chodes (May 7, 2013)

Filippo,

There is another ring you cannot see, under the switch.
I connect a shoulder strap...


----------



## FILIPPO (May 7, 2013)

Chodes said:


> Filippo,
> 
> There is another ring you cannot see, under the switch.
> I connect a shoulder strap...



which setup are you running in it?


----------



## Chodes (May 7, 2013)

My big mags tend to change quite a bit. 
That is normally a 6D with 18650s end to end, has a home made switch (V1) housing with Judco 10A switch and 64440 bulb.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-My-High-Power-Mag-Switch-solution&highlight=


----------



## Dark Laser (May 7, 2013)

@FILIPPO: if it is of any help, I found an interesting shop (in Germany) a while ago; I bought my violet 2C there. They still have a silver 3C for sale.

@Chodes: very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FILIPPO (May 7, 2013)

Dark Laser said:


> @FILIPPO: if it is of any help, I found an interesting shop (in Germany) a while ago; I bought my violet 2C there. They still have a silver 3C for sale.



Thanks!! 
Of course it helps... making me spen more money!! :nana:
I just got a 5c I managed to find new sealed in box in an italian shop!!


----------



## mesa232323 (May 7, 2013)

Chodes said:


> Sorry, 11.8D is as long as I could manage. (Have 2 other small adpaters around somewhere, would be about 12.5D)
> 6C next to the adpater monster.



BE CAREFUL with that flashlight around power lines  the other lights give it a good perspective on how long that light is


----------



## xo1tech (May 14, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> email the serial no. To mag lite and they will tel you the exact year of production but i don't think you'll learn much more than that!


 FILIPPO, You were correct Maglite Customer Service could not tell me much about it, but I did learn it had to be late 1981 when I purchased it because of the build date. That's only been 32 years. I guess at my age.......I'm lucky I remembered the year. LOL! 


Here is the reply from Maglite Customer Service: 

Thank you for your interest in Maglite products.

Unfortunately, other than the retention of serial # history we're afraid all other information is no longer archived. This 7D Maglite serial # 70013706 was produced on 11/3/1981.

Please contact us if we can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,
Lynn Parry
Customer Service 

Thanks Again FILIPPO for the suggestion!


----------



## awoodby (May 30, 2013)

I just bought a couple 5-d red maglite's on amazon for $15/each if anyone's interested. It's a temporary sale so jump if you want it.

These are NOT led's (they sell a single LED conversion for like $16, or the triple "1000 lumen" for like 55


----------



## GlocksRock (May 31, 2013)

Just picked one up, thanks for the heads up! Walmart.com also has them for the same price right now. Just going to put a Terralux drop in led in it like I did with my 2 and 3 D cell maglites. Will make for a better light/club for the car than the current 3D I'm packing now.


----------



## GlocksRock (Jun 4, 2013)

GlocksRock said:


> Just picked one up, thanks for the heads up! Walmart.com also has them for the same price right now. Just going to put a Terralux drop in led in it like I did with my 2 and 3 D cell maglites. Will make for a better light/club for the car than the current 3D I'm packing now.





Just found out that the newer incan maglites use a bi pin xenon lamp, does anyone know if the TerraLUX TLE-6EX will still work in them? If they do, how much, if any modification does it require to make it work/fit?


----------



## stienke (Jun 4, 2013)

GlocksRock said:


> Just found out that the newer incan maglites use a bi pin xenon lamp, does anyone know if the TerraLUX TLE-6EX will still work in them? If they do, how much, if any modification does it require to make it work/fit?



I think it works , you can remove the insert and bi pin lamp , use a old style retaining ring because the newer ones are smaller at the top , good luck!

GJR


----------



## GlocksRock (Jun 4, 2013)

stienke said:


> I think it works , you can remove the insert and bi pin lamp , use a old style retaining ring because the newer ones are smaller at the top , good luck!
> 
> GJR




Got the new one to work, just had to use my dremmel tool to open the hole up some. But the new LED light isn't any brighter than the bulb that came in it. At least I can look forward to much improved battery life with the new bulb.


----------



## stienke (Jun 5, 2013)

GlocksRock said:


> Got the new one to work, just had to use my dremmel tool to open the hole up some. But the new LED light isn't any brighter than the bulb that came in it. At least I can look forward to much improved battery life with the new bulb.



Yes , only better battery live but if you want better Output look for a Malkoff (throw)or Fusion(Flood) drop in.


----------



## GlocksRock (Jun 5, 2013)

stienke said:


> Yes , only better battery live but if you want better Output look for a Malkoff (throw)or Fusion(Flood) drop in.


 The old PR bulb style 2D and 3D maglites were much brighter with the new Terralux led bulbs, but the new 5D I just got has the new bi pin style lamp and the package said it has 151 lumens. Had I known that before I ordered it, I probably wouldn't have gotten the led lamp. I just wanted something bigger to keep in the car as the 3D just didn't give me enough reach.


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 10, 2013)

I love the 6Ds. They hold a boat load of power (6x NiMH Ds, 5 26650s, 6 32600s). When regulated, all you need to do is pick the bulb you want and let 'er rip.
Yeah, they're big, but big means runtime.


----------



## stienke (Jun 10, 2013)

JimmyM said:


> I love the 6Ds. They hold a boat load of power (6x NiMH Ds, 5 26650s, 6 32600s). When regulated, all you need to do is pick the bulb you want and let 'er rip.
> Yeah, they're big, but big means runtime.



Yes indeed , big is beautiful! hahaha , I still stock up these beauties , it's a matter of time and they are all gone , look at 5/6C , very hard to come by , and the second reason is I love these old school lights , a peace of History!


----------



## peterkin101 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had a couple of 6D Maglites, my first one needed replacing as the Duracells MN1300's leaked. Rarely used these days as I have a Fenix TK41 and have just acquired a MagCharger V4 by accident of Amazon UK...In absolute terms regarding light output the Fenix is the best BUT it don't have the soul of a Maglite. Pick one up and you see what I mean. Still nothing to touch them since me buying my first Maglite Solitaire back in 1990 then a Mini Maglite AA in 1991. I've heard complaints of the 2013 manufactured C and D cell Maglites seem to be slightly thinner and therefore less sturdy than older models. I've yet to come across this-my V4 MagCharger is build wise every bit as good as the V3 I previously owned. The only retrograde step IMHO has been the change in the MagNum star bulbs. These have changed from a design to a built in lens to a conventional one. The result is that the beam artifacts which the older design had almost eliminated have come back, which is a shame. Even so I will still be using and recommending Maglite torches whenever the need arises.


----------



## Etsu (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 6D Maglite. I like it, but with 6 NiMH D-cells in it, it just weighs too much. My NiMH D cells are far heavier than regular alkaline D cells. I stopped using alkalines when various leaking cells destroyed 3 different nice flashlights. I've tried lower weight by using AA cells in D-cell modifiers, but that makes them feel odd and not well balanced.

I prefer my 4D and 4C Maglites... more useable because of the lower weight. I still take the 4D for dog walks, although I carry a small LED flashlight as well (and often skip the Maglite when I don't want one arm always tied up).

I know a lot of people on these forums look down on Maglites, and I agree their LED versions aren't that great. But I still like the bright and very focusable large incandescent Maglites. I feel they still have a place, until LEDs because as focusable and with warmer full-spectrum hues.


----------



## Urachus (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah, I just found this thread and I know it will be one of my favorites. The 6d is the love of my life! I got mine in an A&AF exchange in Bosnia in the late `90s, it was actually my first light. It's been rotting in the basement since then and with all these small LED lights out there, there was no real need to pick it up again. But I still love its' heaviness and its' potential as a baton. I hope with the right incan-mod it can still be of use. The mod is not the big deal, worklogs are plentiful here and I am actually going to rebuild one of these. Just trying to get all parts together to do it which is the hard part. Got aluminum reflectors from KD (that fit very well, want to keep the original head), will order some hotwire drivers from JimmyM and sockets of kiu or fm or probably both just to see. I don't know about the bulb, I have to stick to D-rechargables as there seem to be no suitable AA to D adapters available atm for a 6d sized mag. I hope 7,2 V in total and 10A continuous discharge current with my present 10000mah cells give me some options. Doesn't have to be a monster, just something decent.


----------



## JimmyM (Jul 22, 2013)

Urachus said:


> Ah, I just found this thread and I know it will be one of my favorites. The 6d is the love of my life! I got mine in an A&AF exchange in Bosnia in the late `90s, it was actually my first light. It's been rotting in the basement since then and with all these small LED lights out there, there was no real need to pick it up again. But I still love its' heaviness and its' potential as a baton. I hope with the right incan-mod it can still be of use. The mod is not the big deal, worklogs are plentiful here and I am actually going to rebuild one of these. Just trying to get all parts together to do it which is the hard part. Got aluminum reflectors from KD (that fit very well, want to keep the original head), will order some hotwire drivers from JimmyM and sockets of kiu or fm or probably both just to see. I don't know about the bulb, I have to stick to D-rechargables as there seem to be no suitable AA to D adapters available atm for a 6d sized mag. I hope 7,2 V in total and 10A continuous discharge current with my present 10000mah cells give me some options. Doesn't have to be a monster, just something decent.



Head over here to Lux's incan bulb thread to see what works well with ~7.2V. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lb-Tests-Updated-8-27-2010-(Newer-Info-Added)
Battery voltage will actually run from about 5.4V (0.9V/cell) to ~8.7V (~1.45 V/cell hot off the charger).
I like the Osram 64275, Philips 5761, or of course the good ol' ROP Pelican 3854-H. Some bulbs will not like the peak off-the-charger voltage. Of course you could regulate.


----------



## Urachus (Jul 22, 2013)

I will for certain, and if I may I will get back to you for the details. I read your sales post and Luxs' one already with enthusiasm and I also eyeballed the first two bulbs you mentioned, I just wasn't sure, thank you for your input! I'll probably get some of both as they are inexpensive and ROP is hard to get here, I usually order from the UK or Germany (where I sit now).


----------



## hanst (Jul 29, 2013)

I still keep my Mag 5C in the car wedged next to the seat. The real flashlight is now a TK35, but the Mag has a great tactical form factor. I actually did take a 40h class years ago on tactical use of those lights, and I haven't found anything in the modern offerings that comes close for potential use to block strikes and so on. Granted, with the TK35 (soon to be replaced by a Nitecore TM26) I can probably blind the attacker and drive/run away, but I still find the Mag's presence quietly comforting 

HT


----------



## Blazemourne (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm I know its been a while since the previous post, but anyone know where I can purchase a new 6C?


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 20, 2014)

Check out the CPF marketplace. 
Or auction sites..


----------



## AndersAR (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread. My old rechargable Maglite has more or less died, most likely because of the old battery. It's a 5-cell Ni-Cad, 6V, 2.6AH. Truly one of the best gifts I've ever received.

I was going thru the alternatives for upgrading - is there any good replacements in terms of LED-bulbs or Li-ion batteries I could use? I use it as backup when the power goes out once in a while, or to chase off "questionable" people roaming around in the neighborhood...


----------



## stienke (Jan 21, 2014)

AndersAR said:


> Sorry to bump this thread. My old rechargable Maglite has more or less died, most likely because of the old battery. It's a 5-cell Ni-Cad, 6V, 2.6AH. Truly one of the best gifts I've ever received.
> 
> I was going thru the alternatives for upgrading - is there any good replacements in terms of LED-bulbs or Li-ion batteries I could use? I use it as backup when the power goes out once in a while, or to chase off "questionable" people roaming around in the neighborhood...



You can buy a NiMh battery , much better as a Ni-Cad , a Malkoff drop in give you more output and longer runtimes ,or keep it stock with only a new battery.


----------



## AndersAR (Jan 23, 2014)

stienke said:


> You can buy a NiMh battery , much better as a Ni-Cad , a Malkoff drop in give you more output and longer runtimes ,or keep it stock with only a new battery.



Thanks a lot for the quick reply! The Malkoff looks like a good find! Will check it out


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 23, 2014)

AndersAR said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply! The Malkoff looks like a good find! Will check it out



Only problem with the Malkoff is that, for 5-6 C and D Mags, all they sell is a 300 lumen XP-G2 drop-in. So you won't get VASTLY more brightness than the stock incandescent bulb. But you will get some. Also, runtime will be INSANE, probably on the order of 20 hours with a 6D. Of course, if you simply like the idea of carrying around a 6D, you CAN use the XM-L2 drop-in. But you will need to use it with 2-3 dummy cells so you don't 'over volt' it. Kind of defeats the purpose of using a 6D. But at least you get the look.


----------



## stienke (Jan 24, 2014)

stienke said:


> You can buy a NiMh battery , much better as a Ni-Cad , a Malkoff drop in give you more output and longer runtimes ,or keep it stock with only a new battery.





StorminMatt said:


> Only problem with the Malkoff is that, for 5-6 C and D Mags, all they sell is a 300 lumen XP-G2 drop-in. So you won't get VASTLY more brightness than the stock incandescent bulb. But you will get some. Also, runtime will be INSANE, probably on the order of 20 hours with a 6D. Of course, if you simply like the idea of carrying around a 6D, you CAN use the XM-L2 drop-in. But you will need to use it with 2-3 dummy cells so you don't 'over volt' it. Kind of defeats the purpose of using a 6D. But at least you get the look.


 
He's talking about a MagCharger , it's 6V , and Malkoff sell drop ins for these , so no poblem


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm looking at converting my 6D to a 6.5D (FM 38mm extension) and pulling out the D NiCd cells and RoP High bulb - putting in 6 x 32650 LiFePO4 cells, 64458 bulb & AW soft start switch.
It should be good for ~30min run time and somewhere close to 7,000 Lumen.
Also good for setting newspaper on fire.
Not so good for continuous running - maybe heat issues.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 9, 2014)

KiwiMark said:


> I'm looking at converting my 6D to a 6.5D (FM 38mm extension) and pulling out the D NiCd cells and RoP High bulb - putting in 6 x 32650 LiFePO4 cells, 64458 bulb & AW soft start switch.
> It should be good for ~30min run time and somewhere close to 7,000 Lumen.
> Also good for setting newspaper on fire.
> Not so good for continuous running - maybe heat issues.



Yeah heat will be a huge issue. I had an 11D (6D + extensions) 2/3Ds with a 64458. The head was too hot to touch after ~10 minutes. I had ceramic insulation too.
The 64623 is a beast at 15.6V. Sets fires easily. on 5-6 32650s it will run a looong time in full regulation. Use a regulator instead of just a softstart.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 9, 2014)

JimmyM said:


> Yeah heat will be a huge issue. I had an 11D (6D + extensions) 2/3Ds with a 64458. The head was too hot to touch after ~10 minutes. I had ceramic insulation too.
> The 64623 is a beast at 15.6V. Sets fires easily. on 5-6 32650s it will run a looong time in full regulation. Use a regulator instead of just a softstart.



Yeah, I don't think I'll be running it continuously for 10 minutes.

I already have a regulated 64458 light in an Elephant II body with a 3 inch reflector (using an Alan B programmable regulator), I'm really looking at how best to use one of my AW soft start drivers.


----------



## alert_01 (Feb 9, 2014)

I love maglites. I do have 3 of them 6D ones. One with Pelican Big D bulb.. Second with tetralux TLE300MEX this is abot 700lm. And last is as well terralux but model 310 with 1000lm. This one I can recommend. You can buy it for about 60 usd on ebay. Cheers.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 10, 2014)

KiwiMark said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be running it continuously for 10 minutes.
> 
> I already have a regulated 64458 light in an Elephant II body with a 3 inch reflector (using an Alan B programmable regulator), I'm really looking at how best to use one of my AW soft start drivers.



OK. Just watch the 6x4.2V cells (25.2V). The 64458 likes to be overdriven, but 25V is too much. I hope the cells sag during the soft start ramp. Good luck. That thing will be a monster.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 10, 2014)

JimmyM said:


> OK. Just watch the 6x4.2V cells (25.2V). The 64458 likes to be overdriven, but 25V is too much. I hope the cells sag during the soft start ramp. Good luck. That thing will be a monster.



No, it's 6 x LiFePO4 - they are only 3.2V (nominal), charged to 3.6V they should sag enough to get them under 20V for 6.
I make sure I set the switch to low before turning it off, so it always starts up on low for an even softer start.


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

KiwiMark said:


> No, it's 6 x LiFePO4 - they are only 3.2V (nominal), charged to 3.6V they should sag enough to get them under 20V for 6.
> I make sure I set the switch to low before turning it off, so it always starts up on low for an even softer start.



In most ways, LiFePO4 batteries are more like NiMH batteries that just happen to have a much higher voltage than they are like 3.7V Li-Ion batteries that have a slightly lower voltage. In much the same way that NiMH charges to 1.4V and then settles to 1.3V after charging, LiFePO4 charges to 3.5-3.6V and settles to a very rock-solid 3.2V. So, much like NiMH, resting the batteries right after charging will bring the voltage down. Also, voltage will quickly settle under a load. But like NiMH, the initial higher voltage can EASILY flash a bulb.



KiwiMark said:


> I'm looking at converting my 6D to a 6.5D (FM 38mm extension) and pulling out the D NiCd cells and RoP High bulb - putting in 6 x 32650 LiFePO4 cells, 64458 bulb & AW soft start switch.
> It should be good for ~30min run time and somewhere close to 7,000 Lumen.
> Also good for setting newspaper on fire.
> Not so good for continuous running - maybe heat issues.



Heat will be a HUGE issue. My setup is MUCH more modest than yours - a 75W bulb from Home Depot running off 4 A123 Systems 26650s. And even this fairly modest setup gets quite hot after several minutes. I can only imagine how hot your light will get.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 11, 2014)

KiwiMark said:


> No, it's 6 x LiFePO4 - they are only 3.2V (nominal), charged to 3.6V they should sag enough to get them under 20V for 6.
> I make sure I set the switch to low before turning it off, so it always starts up on low for an even softer start.


Ah. Somehow I was thinking IMR cells (LiMn). Of course you're right.


----------



## philthis (Feb 16, 2014)

dandism said:


> Where can you get 7c?



I'm new at this forum stuff and its my 1st time here and love it already; the posts I first found were so old I was worried site wouldn't still be here but Hey who am I kidding? Guys, Lights and Retro Fits or Mods as reffered to. To me that's same as Rare, Vintage, High Performance any or all is great. I have or had quite the collection of Mags. But I've been Cutting down on my collections, so selling my Mags. I gifted some really rare ones. Had the "9:11 Search and Rescue" Engraved Mag. So now I'm gonna sell my 7D Mag Lite. I gotta find the marketplace and figure out how to post pics then be able to return to there and here again to answer any questions... Wow, I really am a Newbie..  
Wish me luck.


----------



## stienke (Feb 17, 2014)

philthis said:


> I'm new at this forum stuff and its my 1st time here and love it already; the posts I first found were so old I was worried site wouldn't still be here but Hey who am I kidding? Guys, Lights and Retro Fits or Mods as reffered to. To me that's same as Rare, Vintage, High Performance any or all is great. I have or had quite the collection of Mags. But I've been Cutting down on my collections, so selling my Mags. I gifted some really rare ones. Had the "9:11 Search and Rescue" Engraved Mag. So now I'm gonna sell my 7D Mag Lite. I gotta find the marketplace and figure out how to post pics then be able to return to there and here again to answer any questions... Wow, I really am a Newbie..
> Wish me luck.



If you sent me your email address whe can discuss about the 7D , I'm interested.


----------



## altermann (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello guys, who will tell me how much cost 7C MagLite now in very good condition,
just received an offer today and need to know how reasonable it.


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 9, 2015)

If it helps I bought mine for £50 and it's knackered. I'd have paid a fair bit more too if I'd needed to


----------



## altermann (Dec 10, 2015)

thank you, that guy told me that the price he want's is about 500 dollars...
sure that's the non reasonable price for 7C mag Lite


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't know if that's unreasonable. Like I said I was prepared to pay a lot more for mine and it's a really used (working) example. They're very rare and I imagine most surviving ones have ended up in collectors hands who will covet them. I know i wouldn't let mine go for anywhere near what I got it for. I guess it just comes down to your own perspective of value....How much do you want one.


----------



## altermann (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks again.
i also have new 6C and even can't imagine how big is thr difference in price between them


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 14, 2015)

I just offered to trade my brand new 2D Pro to a fellow who has a 5D with a pre-krypton/xenon bulb.
Nope. I offered to throw in a mini mag LED and $20. Nope. 
Turns out it was his pops. 
Probably couldn't get it from him for $1000. 

So that's 2 that still love 'em...him and I.


He also refuses to install a drop in as well.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 22, 2015)

I just used my stock 6D incan Maglite last week. I enjoy it, but I wouldn't pay more than $50 for one.

bykfixer, you can buy a new 5D incan on the big A for a lot less than you're talking about trading/paying - unless, of course, the model in question was a collectible.

Under the right circumstances I would probably pay up to $100 for a 7D/C, just for kicks and giggles, but I'm not a serious collector, either.

So, anyway, I think it's safe to say that the interest is still out there!


----------



## Grijon (Dec 22, 2015)

stienke said:


> As title says , due the high power led's and better tints the led has the future , but who still loves the 'Old' 6C/D , / 7C/D's????
> I have a collection of old Mag's because it's a matter of time and they will no more available (7C almost impossible to find and the 6C very hard to find these days) , and I still love these big lights
> Tell us if you have/had one and if you still use this sucker , modded or standard , I use a 6C with a Fusion drop in as a bedside light , pure flood (400 lumen) and great for attack a intruder!



Necro-response!

I have a stock 6D incan Maglite that I primarily run with 1AA->D Eneloop adaptors; they give me over two hours' good light, if I have it right. I have a 12-pack of Duracell Pro Ds that I haven't used yet - I've only overcome my alkaleak phobia once so far, for just a walk or two right when I got the light.

Very mild 'mods' in mind: simply putting in different Maglite bulbs in descending order: 5D, 4D, 3D, 2D, stopping when I get to ridiculously low bulb life, ha ha!

I intend to eventually get a new copy of each D and C cell incan Maglite while they still make them.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 5, 2016)

got a 6D, still rock solid...


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 5, 2016)

i like my 6d with xhp-50 drop in


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2016)

Grijon said:


> I just used my stock 6D incan Maglite last week. I enjoy it, but I wouldn't pay more than $50 for one.
> 
> bykfixer, you can buy a new 5D incan on the big A for a lot less than you're talking about trading/paying - unless, of course, the model in question was a collectible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip.
Looks like there are some 6 cell as well.

I was just see-ing if I could talk the guy out of his dads old flashlight. 
If he'd have been willing to pawn off his dads old faithful for a stupid 2D, a mini mag and $20 Ida probably said "screw you man you suck, trading your dads light for some junk you can buy at Wal Mart"...
When the wife handed me a Stinger on Christmas morn I forgot all about a 5D..for now...but by this summer the interest will probably pick back up. 

Yeah, let's hope Mag keeps this old style light alive a while longer. Like you said Grijon, it seems safe for now.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 18, 2016)

I still love them but don't use them anymore. This is because I want to keep them in as good condition as possible. Unfortunately I never owned a 7C or 7D.


----------



## Incand-Collector (Feb 3, 2016)

I have three 6Ds of which I use two occasionally. The third one is in its unopened blister packaging.

My oldest 6D was bought about ten years ago and has sentimental value for me.
It served me as a spotlight for distances up to 100 yards and indoors a lot of times.
Tightly focused, it was always sufficient to see if there was someone or something in the direction I pointed it.
With its Krypton bulb, the brightness isn't overwhelming any more compared to modern LED lights.
Ten years ago, when I only had incandescent flashlights, it was the brightest light I had.

Maglite recently released a 6D-Cell Version of the ML300L LED Flashlight.
So I assume that the 6D-Cell lights won't be discontinued so soon.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2016)

I have two 6Ds of each color black and red(what I know it has not been offered in other color than these). One day I maybe make a bright incandescent of the red. But if so it will be runned either by D NiMhs or 26650s, I am not interested in recharging 21AAs or something like that for getting ~10000lm for ~5 min...


----------

